# Was ist ein Steam Gift?



## Skynet_DE (19. November 2014)

Hallo ich möchte mir ein neues Spiel kaufen und da steht Steam Gift hinter! 
Ist das ein Problem? Bekomme ich bei einem "Steam Gift" einen ganz normalen
Key den ich in meinem Steam Account aktiviere oder wie läuft das ganze ab?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Das heißt das ist ein Steam Geschenk das du jemanden anderen senden kannst.
Du bezahlst und Person x bekommt es.


----------



## Skynet_DE (19. November 2014)

achso weil das ist ein Online-Shop! sowas dürfen die?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Ist das eine Frage?

Falls ja, dann ja 
Das ist einfach das z.B ich meinem Freund ohne das er es weiß ein Spiel kaufen tu und Ihm sende, das er sich dann herunterladen darf,
weil ich es Ihm gekauft hab


----------

